# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Welcome to Vietnam travel

## huongdl

Vietnam northern tours
		Welcome to Vietnam travel 
Vietnam is a country any serious traveler should visit at least once in his/her life. Its natural settings, its religious monuments, its local markets, its people, its cuisine, and its beaches are the main reasons for visiting, but there are many more. 
If you look at the map on the right, you will see what the country looks like. There are two ways to visit Vietnam: starting in Hanoi, and going South; or starting in Saigon, and going north.


When to Go/Climate: The best season to travel to North Vietnam is during the hot summers, from May to October. Winters in the North are cold and cloudy. In the mountainous regions in North Vietnam (Sapa), it may be freezing during winter. Central Vietnam wet season is from December to February. The south has two main seasons: the wet, from May to November; and the dry, the best season to travel, from December to April. The hottest season is from February to May. 
Get in: there are three international airports: Hanoi (HAN), Saigon (SGN) and Da Nang (DAD).

Vietnam northern tours

Get around: Moving around Vietnam can be done on bus, train and/or plane. For long distances I recommend plane, train is also an option. Bus should only be considered in short journeys.
Money and Costs: the non-convertible Vietnamese Dong (VND) is the local currency. USD may be accepted in some tourist areas. Prices in Vietnam are low. Accommodation and food are particularly cheap. 

Length of stay: The minimum stay I would recommend to visit Vietnam is six weeks. In case you do not have that many days, you will have to split your visit in two (or you will have to skip some of its destinations).

Vietnam northern tours

Languages/People: 82 million people live in Vietnam. In the south, people are friendly, and in the north they are trustworthy. Vietnamese life revolves around the family. Vietnamese is the official language. English is widely spoken in tourist areas. 
Food: Vietnam cuisine is, in my opinion, one of the richest in the world. From traditional Vietnamese food to seafood, you will always find something worth trying. 
Bellow these lines you will find a short description of Vietnam's main tourist attractions. I hope you enjoy my virtual presentations of Vietnam's main tourist attractions

----------


## alonzamiller

Vietnam is the most beautiful island. There are many places to visit in Vietnam as place is full of attractions. Ba Be is Vietnam’s largest natural lake and is now the centerpiece of an extensive National Park. Sapa the main attraction of this area, apart from its superlative natural beauty, is Vietnam’s largest concentration of ethnic groups.

----------


## eunice01

Indeed Vietnam is nice...

When you're there you will feel so close to nature...

The air is fresh and most tourist attraction there are so relaxing...^_^

----------


## mikehussy

Vietnam is very attractive place.

----------


## vietnamtravel

I think Vietnam is wondeful travel destination for traveller.if you go travelling  in Vietnam But you don't many information , we can help you. Nowadays,our company  have big promotion tour in Vietnam.

----------


## vietnamtravel

Vietnam is wonderful travel destination for traveller. You can discover news things when go there.

----------


## mousfrench

I want to tour in Viet Nam because it is most wonderful destination and it is very safe traveling country and i think more travelers looking to choose Vietnam as a great holiday destination for E-travel took that opportunity to be host our passengers the best possible show.

----------


## Warner588

Vietnam is a beautiful island in the world. It has many attractive place for travel. so welcome to Vietnam. I like Vietnam.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Vietnam is the most wonderful travel destination which is simply ideal for travelers. People should spend their holidays in Vietnam for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## danielhuerta

Yes! Because it has a bit of everything. There is plenty of crazy city life in Saigon (more than in Hanoi), lovely beaches, (ahem) excellent custom tailoring, the hill stations of Dalat and Sapa (quite chilly but beautiful!), jungles, you name it! I've been living here (Saigon) for the last year and a half and I still haven't run out of places to go and things to see!

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

Vietnam is the most beautiful island. There are many places to visit in Vietnam as place is full of attractions. Ba Be is Vietnams largest natural lake and is now the centerpiece of an extensive National Park. Sapa the main attraction of this area, apart from its superlative natural beauty, is Vietnams largest concentration of ethnic groups.

----------


## clairecrossbroad

its great place to see

----------


## ElsieWatson

Very Good & much Great. You are successful because you share all the Knowledge you know with others. Thats a Great sign! Good Luck

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Well, Vietnam is really a very beautiful place for vacation. I am a tourist and love to visit new places each year. Only because of corona I had not visited any places in last year. But before corona I had visited Iceland at that time our tour guide Discover Iceland helped us to roam many attractive places such as waterfall others too.

----------

